# Fischerprüfung Nrw (Wann; Wo)



## cani61 (19. September 2008)

hallo,

weiss vielleicht jemand wann und wo genau die Fischerprüfung in Umgebung Kreis Höxter ist?
Vielleicht ist ja jemand hier der auch in Kreis Höxter seine Fischerprüfung ablegen möchte..


----------



## williwurm (19. September 2008)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Nrw (Wann; Wo)*

 mfischerprüfungs lösung - Google-Sucheprüfungsbögen zu fischereiprüfung - Google-SucheFischerprüfung, ein Service der Fischereischulung Hantke Helmut#6 mfg willi


----------



## Stefan6 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Nrw (Wann; Wo)*

http://www.blinker.de/aktuell/termine/index.php


----------

